# [SOLVED] viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work



## sleeplessoul (Jun 14, 2010)

hello all

i've recently purchased ViewSonic VP2365wb and along with it i got a CD with drivers and PerfectSuite. i've installed it 3 days ago and everything worked fine. but today PerfectSuite stopped working.
to be precise - i open it and it opens only "Options" tab and i can't open anything else. like all the other tabs are frozen. i can scroll through "Options" but that's about it.
i've tried to uninstall and install again 2 times but no good. it just wouldn't work.
so i did system restore to the day before i installed anything!
and i've updated drivers for my graphic card (it is compatible, i've checked.. it's on their list at least-NVIDIA GeForce 7300GT)
i've installed drivers for monitor (from the viewsonic website this time) and i've installed PerfectSuite Plus again.
and it's the same. all i can open is the "Options" tab.

What do you think could be the problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

Sounds like an issue or conflict with the PerfectSuite software. Have you tried contacting the manufacturer?


----------



## LogiBoom (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

I have the exact same problem as sleeplessoul. I installed PerfectSuite Plus from the download on the Portrait Displays web site. When starting PerfectSuite Plus the "Options" tab is selected and I cannot select any other tabs, rendering the program useless. I have downloaded the latest update and the behavior persists. I checked all the obvious potential causes, such as verifying that my graphics card is supported.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

Logiboom - start your own topic, don't threadjack someone elses.

And it still sounds like a software issue, especially as you are both reporting the same problem. Contact the software manufacturer and/or visit their support forums.


----------



## dvation (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

Having similar problems myself, I would like to know, has this been resolved??? What did you do?


----------



## LogiBoom (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

I contacted Portrait Displays tech support for this problem.

First I was instructed to update my graphic card driver and verify that the PerfectSuite update was installed. The problem remained.

Then I was instructed to use the Diagnostic Tool application to clean the registry. The problem remained.

Finally I was informed the following by Portrait Displays tech support on 9/23/2010
"The Perfect Suite Plus application has been canceled and does not support Windows 7. There is a update to the application that will be posted in the next few months to support updated hardware. This build may solve the issues with windows 7 but the OS is still not supported by the application."


----------



## Pharmaboy (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

Did you solve this problem, I have the same one.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: viewsonic vp2365wb problem-PerfectSuite Plus won't work*

LogiBoom...thanks for providing an update.


----------

